# if you have a minute or 2



## Tendercare Doc (Apr 11, 2009)

guys, if you have time over the next week or so, please send some good thoughts/prayers my way.
I have applied for a fellowship in Pediatric Cardiology, and I'm really nervous because theres 20 applicants for 1 slot

thanks


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 11, 2009)

Prayers out brother. ;)


----------



## Looon (Apr 11, 2009)

Prayers? No.

I will wish you luck.


----------



## pardus (Apr 11, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Prayers out brother. ;)



Psst, that would be Sister ;)

Thoughts to you Doc, good luck!


----------



## Chopstick (Apr 11, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Prayers out brother. ;)


Bwhahahhahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa  Im sorry..that cracked me up!

Keeping my fingers crossed for ya Doc!!;)


----------



## Gypsy (Apr 11, 2009)

Best of luck, Doc!


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 11, 2009)

screw luck- go get it. Tell us when youre there, and expect a request- i have to keep my PALS quals some way!

post with the good news.


----------



## Polar Bear (Apr 11, 2009)

Tendercare Doc said:


> guys, if you have time over the next week or so, please send some good thoughts/prayers my way.
> I have applied for a fellowship in Pediatric Cardiology, and I'm really nervous because theres 20 applicants for 1 slot
> 
> thanks


 
Screw that my cousin is in Pediatric Cardiology. You don't need prayers your a fucking Saint already. How anyone deals with some of the crap he talks about


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 11, 2009)

pardus said:


> Psst, that would be Sister ;)
> 
> Thoughts to you Doc, good luck!



:doh:


I request a new rule be made that all male and female mamber's have pink or blue names, so that I do not call a lady brother again!>:{

I am a jerk and I am sorry for not knowing that you are a woman:doh: I am still praying for you though... SISTER!


----------



## Typhoon (Apr 11, 2009)

> Psst, that would be Sister


Heehee! Yes it was an, ahh, exposure to cardiology that made my own sister decide that research was much preferable to medicine. She got to observe open heart surgery, and didn't get much past the part where the docs cracked open the chest cavity before waking up outside the OR. So that led to a PhD and a career as a "scientician". 

Thoughts and prayers out to you, Doc. Best wishes...


----------



## Muppet (Apr 12, 2009)

amlove21 said:


> screw luck- go get it. Tell us when youre there, and expect a request- i have to keep my PALS quals some way!
> 
> post with the good news.





Doc: As we say in Krav Maga: Good skill, not good luck. You have skill, use it.

AM: I am a PALS/PEPP instructor: Do you need a card? 

F.M.


----------



## tova (Apr 12, 2009)

Doc - truly hope you walk the path you seek....


----------



## amlove21 (Apr 12, 2009)

no, im good till 2011 or so, i was just making a joke about getting a TDY out of her new job. Thanks man.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 12, 2009)

O.K.. Just looking out.

F.M.


----------



## car (Apr 12, 2009)

Best of luck, Doc. Fight through the objective.


----------



## Looon (Apr 12, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> :doh:
> 
> 
> I request a new rule be made that all male and female mamber's have pink or blue names, so that I do not call a lady brother again!>:{


We still have to deal with PB and Pardus.:uhh: what do we do for them?:eek:

Edit: What's a "mamber"


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Apr 12, 2009)

Looon said:


> We still have to deal with PB and Pardus.:uhh: what do we do for them?:eek:
> 
> Edit: What's a "mamber"



It's how we say it in Texas "MammmmBerrrr"


I need to start using spell check

:doh:


----------



## Tendercare Doc (Apr 13, 2009)

thanks guys, Y'all are the best


----------



## LibraryLady (Apr 13, 2009)

Prayers out Ma'am.

LL


----------



## Centermass (Apr 13, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> Prayers out brother. ;)



X2. :)


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 13, 2009)

Best of luck. :)


----------



## 8'Duece (Apr 13, 2009)

If you give me tips on how to get my interviews with the medical schools, then I'll pray for you to get this job ? 

My MCATS score was a 26 and the GPA a 3.7

Good Luck !!!!!


----------



## pardus (Apr 14, 2009)

J.A.B. said:


> I request a new rule be made that all male and female mamber's have pink or blue names, so that I do not call a lady brother again!>:{
> 
> I am a jerk and I am sorry for not knowing that you are a woman I am still praying for you though... SISTER!



Just a hint, look for the tits, it's a give away everytime! 



82ndtrooper said:


> If you give me tips on how to get my interviews with the medical schools, then I'll pray for you to get this job ?
> 
> My MCATS score was a 26 and the GPA a 3.7
> 
> Good Luck !!!!!



Start watching at 1:53


----------



## Cabbage Head (Apr 14, 2009)

Good luck!!!!


----------



## Muppet (Apr 14, 2009)

Fuck the MCATS!

F.M.


----------



## Boondocksaint375 (Apr 14, 2009)

Good luck


----------



## DoctorDoom (May 12, 2009)

82ndtrooper said:


> If you give me tips on how to get my interviews with the medical schools, then I'll pray for you to get this job ?
> 
> My MCATS score was a 26 and the GPA a 3.7
> 
> Good Luck !!!!!



Where are you looking to go?


----------



## CathyFreelance (Jun 22, 2009)

Good Luck I hope you get it!

 I may be a bit late with this post but I am attempting to catch up.

 My daughter was born with a pulmonary stenosis and goes to a pediatric cardiologist. her doctor is so AWESOME we love her.


----------

